# Bootloader & Radio Issue



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

So after destroying and unable to recover my 32gb card that came with my phone, I put in a fresh 8gb card to get me going for the time being.

I have just downloaded the lastest GB radio updates in the radio topic to the SD card root directory. Restarted to bootloader...... no updates. I have the right file name on the radio zip file, but the only options are to reboot and reboot to bootloader.. the standard stuff.

What am I missing?? Am I supposed to do something with the SD card and this phone?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure but i think the card has to be formatted as FAT32.
Edit: I'm now 99% sure it needs to be FAT32. If the SD card is working on your phone, i.e. your phone can put stuff on the SD and get stuff from the SD then it is formatted in FAT32. If it still doesn't see the file make sure it is properly named to *PG05IMG.zip* and you should be all set.


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

Card was formatted to FAT32 before installation. Card reads just fine. I have installed new ROMs and listen to my music since installation a few days back. This is my first droid phone and not too sure if the phones come stock with something on the SD card that needs to be there.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

BooMaLiCiOuS said:


> Card was formatted to FAT32 before installation. Card reads just fine. I have installed new ROMs and listen to my music since installation a few days back. This is my first droid phone and not too sure if the phones come stock with something on the SD card that needs to be there.


There is nothing that "Needs" to be on the SD card. Make sure you aren't putting in the .zip twice (Windows hides the extra .zip unless you enable it in the control panel).


----------

